# What are the bees doing?



## txbeek (May 21, 2013)

View My Video

I visited an old vacant house where I am going to remove a massive hive about sundown. Outside the main hive entrance, rows of bees were moving foreward a few steps, and then backwards a few steps. They were NOT flapping their wings, so it would not seem to circulate air to cool the hive. Their heads were down the whole time. Has anyone seen this behavior?


----------



## DCH (Aug 30, 2004)

txbeek said:


> View My Video
> 
> I visited an old vacant house where I am going to remove a massive hive about sundown. Outside the main hive entrance, rows of bees were moving foreward a few steps, and then backwards a few steps. They were NOT flapping their wings, so it would not seem to circulate air to cool the hive. Their heads were down the whole time. Has anyone seen this behavior?


Looks like they're cleaning the front porch. I've seen my girls do that and they're typically using their tongues in the process. Maybe licking up pollen dust or something?


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

That is called "Washboarding" .. There are many theories about why they do it, however none proven to be fact that i've heard or read.. All bees do it at some point..


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

sorta like a dog chasing its tail. Nothing better to do.


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

Line dancing!!


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

I've heard this described. I'd pay MONEY to catch it while my video camera was handy. This sounds just too cool for words.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

This is why I always have my cellphone with me lol here are mine dooing it last yr it was hot as can be and no real forrage arround 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKDNMRNXcm4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------

